# Who is this Jim cobb author of prep books?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Anyone know what qualifies this guy to be a big name author in survivalist books?

I bought two of his books on Amazon and I am reading the first one, Preppers long term survival guide. It got really good reviews on Amazon that is why I bought it.
I have finished it and it was OK, but I found a lot of it just common sense, and fairly basic. It is probably more for a complete newbie, which is what I am. I was army, and I am an EMT though, but still a complete newbie to prepping.
Was this guy ex military or anything like that? Just wondering what qualifies him to write these books.

I tried to google him but not a lot comes up about his past.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Your guess is as good as mine . sorry no help here .


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

The book seems to cover lots of topics, but none really in depth which is what I was hoping for.

There is a few other people saying there is not a lot on his past credentials, apart from being a prepper for thirty years.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

About Us

Followed some links and finally found that - the dude has been a prepper and has sold some books seem to be his only real credentials.

He writes policies and processes at the corporate level - some HR/Governance weanie from the sound of it, looks like a Chester - all the stuff is REALLY high-level and theoretical

So if you wanted a real steel qualification he has none I guess, besides writing DRPs?


----------



## JimCobb (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi folks. My ears were burning and discovered this thread. Pleased to meet y'all. Since the question was asked, here's a bit about me. I've been a prepper since long before that word came into common usage, roughly 30 years or so. While I can certainly hold my own in the bush, I'm not so much into the "run off into the woods and live forever in a debris hut" type of survivalist. I'm much more interested in community survival planning, getting families and groups better prepared, that sort of thing. In the last several years, I've branched out from concentrating on my own disaster planning to helping others get prepared. I've written several books, some of which were well received and others which admittedly flopped like you wouldn't believe. I'm a regular contributor to several of the relevant magazines, such as American Survival Guide, OFFGRID, and the was-defunct-but-is-now-coming-back Survivor's Edge. 

Many of my books are geared toward the beginning prepper. I figure most folks who have been at it a while probably already made the common mistakes and hopefully learned from them. They certainly don’t need me telling them what to do or not to do. In general, my approach is to show people different options and help guide them to the solutions that work best for them. As most would agree, what works for one might not work for another and there are very few, if any, universal truths when it comes to prepping. Instead of telling the reader that XYZ method of water disinfection is the only way to go, I try to explain several methods and give them the pros and cons for each.

As it states in one of my bios online, at one time I worked in the corporate world teaching classes in workplace violence and such. Back in those days, I was working in corporate security, not HR or related fields as AnotherSOFSurvivor seems to have intuited. However, I can easily see how that guess was made.

In addition to writing, I've been asked to be a guest speaker at several different prepper/survival expos around the country. Attendees have said they've enjoyed my talks, for whatever that might be worth. I also host a bimonthly live online video show that's usually quite fun.

A while back, I was hired by Panteao Productions to be one of their instructors for a line of videos they were producing on the subject of disaster planning. That series, titled Make Ready to Survive, also featured Paul Howe, Kyle Harth, Dave Canterbury, and NE MacDougald. Admittedly, I'm like the junior assistant executive, at best, when compared to those folks. Still, I was stoked to be asked to participate and we had a lot of fun filming that series. 

Several of my colleagues seem to feel my work is worth the time to read or watch, such as Dr. Joe Alton (aka Doc Bones), Lisa Bedford (The Survival Mom), John McCann (SurvivalResources.com), Creek Stewart, and others.

Today, on top of all of that stuff, I'm a licensed private detective and have close to two decades of experience in the investigative arena. I've worked just about every kind of case you can imagine, from child abductions to homicides, accidents to infidelity. Granted, doesn’t really apply directly to prepping or survival planning but it is part of who I am.

Not sure if any of that is helpful?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello Jim and welcome to PF.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I find this thread to be strange. Hard to put a finger on it, but strange. Regardless, I suppose this could be an intro thread. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## JimCobb (Sep 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> I find this thread to be strange. Hard to put a finger on it, but strange. Regardless, I suppose this could be an intro thread. :tango_face_grin:


I'm still trying to figure out what AnotherSOFSurvivor meant by saying I look like a Chester?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

That's a great introduction, and that's what we like for the first post.

*Rancher*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JimCobb said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what AnotherSOFSurvivor meant by saying I look like a Chester?


I'll PM you....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This guy's cool; I enjoyed speaking with him via PM. Jim found his way here via pingback. He's found his way here before, but never joined. Now that he has, he has promised to stop by more often.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> This guy's cool; I enjoyed speaking with him via PM. Jim found his way here via pingback. He's found his way here before, but never joined. Now that he has, he has promised to stop by more often.


I had to look up what a pingback is. For the other technological dinosaurs:


> A pingback is one of four types of linkback methods for Web authors to request notification when somebody links to one of their documents. This enables authors to keep track of who is linking to, or referring to their articles.


----------



## JimCobb (Sep 21, 2016)

Auntie said:


> I had to look up what a pingback is. For the other technological dinosaurs:


Yep, basically when AnotherSOFSurvivor posted a link to one of my sites, I received a notification of it. I clicked over here and saw the thread so jumped in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What you don't know is that @AnotherSOFSurvivor is an operative of ours. He does such things to pull more people to the site. This site is like a sticky pad. A large one that is hard to escape.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JimCobb said:


> Yep, basically when AnotherSOFSurvivor posted a link to one of my sites, I received a notification of it. I clicked over here and saw the thread so jumped in.


Well I'll be damned!?!?

Ain't this some cool shat? Batman has the Bat Signal, Jimmy Olsen somehow signals Superman with a watch...How in the heck does our new celebrity SuperHero JimCobb come to the rescue? A big ole Corn Cobb blimp or some such nonsense? Inquiring minds want to know @JimCobb?

Just funnin' with you Sir. Welcome back and don't be no steenkin stranger OK?


----------



## JimCobb (Sep 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Well I'll be damned!?!?
> 
> Ain't this some cool shat? Batman has the Bat Signal, Jimmy Olsen somehow signals Superman with a watch...How in the heck does our new celebrity SuperHero JimCobb come to the rescue? A big ole Corn Cobb blimp or some such nonsense? Inquiring minds want to know @JimCobb?


The way my day has been going, that signal is likely to just be a big neon fist with a raised middle finger :tango_face_wink:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I've never seen (in forum-person) someone use pingback to trace something, ain't that something.

I should probably define when I said Chester I didn't mean Chomie (just UD'ed what else Chester could mean), had a dude I served with that called all the OSI guys on Eglin "Chesters" so I came to it thinking it meant spook...which you look/looked like

TMYK.

Oh and hola bienvenidos


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JimCobb said:


> The way my day has been going, that signal is likely to just be a big neon fist with a raised middle finger :tango_face_wink:


Coming from either direction, front or back, that is NOT a good thing! :Yikes:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This sounds something like one of them there Fakebook things I been a warnin you folks about huh?


----------

